# Mule 3010 trans setup



## mountainmule (Dec 27, 2009)

I am new to the site, but this appears to be where the experts of atv/utv powing are. I am setting up my 3010 Mule trans for plowing. I am in the mountains of NC and will plow 400 feet of a very steep asphalt drive and then about a mile of rough gravel road. We don't usually get a lot of snow here (6-9") per year, but with the slopes the roads quickly become impassable. Any input as to added weight, chains etc would be appreciated. Also any of your experiences plowing with mules. I know this is not the ideal machine for plowing due to manuverability, but I do not have a lot of turning around to do and I already own the mule. Thanking you in advance for your input.
Mountainmule


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

mules will plow just fine, chains would be great but you really need to keep up with the snow as clearance is an issue. I generally have to take a couple swipes at it with my mule 610 if the snow is over 6" or so as its not heavy enough to push for any distance. Manuvering is a trick for driveways etc, but its not that big a deal. Anything less than 6" and you'll have no issues at all with weight or traction.. Welcome to the site.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

We have a 3010 Trans that has a 72" blade on it & it has surprise dme how well it plows. We usually put about 300 - 500 pounds in the back & it will go about anywhere. The wost part about these is the fact that they don't have power steering but you get used to it.


----------



## mountainmule (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. You have validated my plans. I have a 72" Moose on order as well as a set of chains and heavy front springs. I will use bags of sand to figure out what weight works best for me. I know the weight will help on the flat ground but I have some very steep slopes to go up so you also have to carry that weight up the hills. Most of my plowing is drive and gravel road so the steering and manuverability should not be a problem. Thanks again
Mountainmule


----------



## mountainmule (Dec 27, 2009)

Got my 3010 trans mule all set up for plowing and it works great. I bought a 72" moose plow. Had one piece welded wrong, but after i got a replacement, everything works fine. I put a set of 2 link chains on the rear and added 200# of sand in the bed. I live in a subdivision in western NC that had never plowed the roads because we get an average of 9" per year. We are at 24" so far this year. We have about 3.5 miles of gravel road with some steep slopes. I set up a fixed length cable so I can set the plow with very little pressure on the gravel. If I plow my asphalt drive, I just unhook the cable. 2 weeks ago, got to try it with an 8" snow and Friday, plowed a 4" snow. Needless to say, I made a lot of friends when they realized they did not have to wait 3 or 4 days to leave their houses. Only drawback , is that the trailing corner of the blades wearbar wears quickly, but I am working on fixing that with a heavier, and harder wear bar. Each time I plow I travel 10.5 miles with the plow down. The main road, I go down and back twice to make it wider and the side roads, I just make one pass down and back. I figure I can get about 50 miles of travel with the blade down on the OEM wearbars so I want to improve that. Thanks again for the forum help in educating me on UTV plowing.
Mountainmule


----------

